# raf newton



## MD (Mar 2, 2008)

ive seen this place loads of times on my way to newark car auctions.and after seeing other reports thought id go and have a look myself.
it is a really weird place hard to put into words...
the main road





empty houses




deserted playground




the biggest building 




the stairs with peeling paint









full of rooms like this











one room full of dead bees




then we found the basement




not much in there but these on every wall




heading up the road we seen this




and it works as 5 minutes later a man in a car turned up and showed us the way out..........but not before i got this!!!




:thumb
all in all i was pleased.. its a massive site..


----------



## Goldie87 (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice one mattdonut 

Popped by there with Stellauk today!


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 2, 2008)

Great set of buildings. Excellent explore and photos.
Cheers Matt & Goldie. Good stuff!


----------



## smileysal (Mar 2, 2008)

Cheers guys, the place looks great, if a little quiet lol. Its a shame you got taken off the site matt, from the pic of the item on the tree, it looked as if it was broken, but guess it obviously wasn't.

Is it me or does it look like the hangers and control tower have been repainted? Im sure i sure some pics a while ago, and there was graffiti on the tower, but looks in great condition now.

cheers again guys.

 Sal


----------



## MD (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers people
i think one of the hangers is still drab green the rest have been "done up"
its a weird place nobody around like a ghost town!!
as you walk up it seems to change the closer you get to the hangers 
like the grass has been cut and its much cleaner!!


----------



## smileysal (Mar 2, 2008)

Cheers for that mate.

Makes you wonder what they're going to do with the place with all the stuff being done up.

will keep looking at the local papers and see if there's anything about any sales or anything in there.

Cheers again,

 Sal


----------



## stellauk (Mar 3, 2008)

yeh was a good day no wonder we didnt get caught i seemed to be an idiot and unkowingly walk through of what apeared to be a sensor and nothing happened was expecting a like swat team to raid us at the controll tower. got more suspicious when a copter was flying around over head 
so thanks for keeping them occupied lol


----------



## Indefatigable (Mar 3, 2008)

Interesting site, do you have any history of it or why it was abandoned?



mattdonut said:


>



This image would have been spectacular if it was composed correctly.


----------



## King Al (Mar 3, 2008)

Great pics you guys, super location, Did you have a go on the swings?


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow, what a great explore, the place looks massive. I couldn't go past that many times before being tempted in!


----------



## MD (Mar 3, 2008)

Indefatigable said:


> Interesting site, do you have any history of it or why it was abandoned?
> 
> 
> 
> This image would have been spectacular if it was composed correctly.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAF_Newton 
check that out....
and is this any better?? how would you have done it??


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 3, 2008)

That's a superb pic, matt. I liked the first version you posted but that is even better. Nice one!


----------



## MD (Mar 3, 2008)

thanks foxy
just touched it up with photoshop


----------



## smileysal (Mar 3, 2008)

Gonna be a contradicting sod now lol. tbh, i like the second pic of the corridor, but much prefer the first one, as that is how you saw it when you were there, and has been relayed to us the same way. It makes it look as if we're all there looking down the corridor.

Sorry for being pedantic lol. but definitely prefer the first to the second. 

 Sal

ps, its not a competition anyway, you take pics you like, and others can agree or disagree etc. I take pics that i like, and if others like it, then its great, if they don't, as long as i like the picture how ive taken it and it came out, then im happy with it.


----------



## MD (Mar 3, 2008)

smileysal said:


> Gonna be a contradicting sod now lol. tbh, i like the second pic of the corridor, but much prefer the first one, as that is how you saw it when you were there, and has been relayed to us the same way. It makes it look as if we're all there looking down the corridor.
> 
> Sorry for being pedantic lol. but definitely prefer the first to the second.
> 
> ...




no worries sal
i know extactly what you mean. if i like the picture then its ok.
as its how i saw the corridor at the time.
plus i like taking pictures of corridors!! got some good uns of severalls
matt


----------



## Goldie87 (Mar 3, 2008)

King Al said:


> Great pics you guys, super location, Did you have a go on the swings?



Someone caught myself and Stellauk having a go on the roundabout the other week


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 3, 2008)

Heehee. Nice one!


----------



## King Al (Mar 4, 2008)

Goldie87 said:


> Someone caught myself and Stellauk having a go on the roundabout the other week



Tut tut


----------



## Indefatigable (Mar 6, 2008)

When I said the composition could be a bit better, I was refering to the position of the key lines in the image.

The vertical walls on the archway in the foreground are near enough central, but not quite. The double doors at the end of the corrider need to be centred also, but they're not. With composistion, you either go for dead centre and symetry, or you go way off. Half-way in between rarely works.

That's something that I spotted straight away, although I'm a sucker for symetry and that's something I spot straight away.


----------



## chelle (Mar 7, 2008)

Indefatigable said:


> When I said the composition could be a bit better, I was refering to the position of the key lines in the image.
> 
> The vertical walls on the archway in the foreground are near enough central, but not quite. The double doors at the end of the corrider need to be centred also, but they're not. With composistion, you either go for dead centre and symetry, or you go way off. Half-way in between rarely works.
> 
> That's something that I spotted straight away, although I'm a sucker for symetry and that's something I spot straight away.



Great pics Matt....take them how YOU want them,and remember..a**h**** are like opinions,everybodies got one!
regards
Stu


----------



## smileysal (Mar 7, 2008)

and remember..a**h**** are like opinions,everybodies got one!
regards

god I like that, will have to remember it now lol. nice one


----------



## krela (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't think it's particularly fair offering photography critiques on general threads. Not everyone is or wants to be a professional photographer.

There's a photography and multimedia forum for if people want to ask for opinions on how to improve their photography etc.


----------



## MD (Mar 7, 2008)

to be honest i pm,d him and asked how he would have took the photo
i wanted to know..
no worries i liked the photo that i took yes it was a bit wonky and a little dark.but i put that right.
chhers


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Mar 9, 2008)

Goldie87 said:


> Someone caught myself and Stellauk having a go on the roundabout the other week



i charge £1500 per picture used lol, i had better no take the mickey though as you have the one of me on the see saw lol


----------



## Goldie87 (Mar 9, 2008)

Was a great day out. My third trip to Newton and saw some new stuff. 
Thanks to Mr Sam for driving and everyone for coming along :thumb


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 10, 2008)

Really nice to see your pics too Goldie. Interesting 2nd pic...looks like some sort of bar/disco area. Love the first and last pics...lovely asthetical decay! 

Cheers


----------



## Mr Sam (Mar 10, 2008)

great trip out there didnt realise it was so close so id deffinetly be up for another trip out there


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 10, 2008)

Excellent thread is this! Enjoyed seeing this place from different peep's perspectives 

Lb


----------



## DPW2008 (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow - what a massive site! Seems strange such a large site has been abandoned.


----------



## squiggly (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice photos man! Search "muslim training school" for my report on a little location just up the road from here!


----------



## silverstealth (Sep 6, 2008)

This is better than good mate.. I am almost reaching for the car keys...


----------



## underitall (Sep 7, 2008)

Great explore guys.
The paintwork was different, here... http://www.controltowers.co.uk/N/Newton.htm


----------

